# Is this an orgasm? (not intercourse though)



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

So..was getting a bit physical with my partner. We decided to put off intercourse for some time. I was rubbing her (just external, nothing internal yet), and eventually we stopped for the night. 

She described the feeling before stopping as "wanting it more and more and more, but then suddenly feeling relaxed" (after that we stopped). I asked if it was a whole body thing, or just down there, she said "just down there", and "as if nothing more can happen after that point". There was no frustration, and I think there was a sort of feeling of being relieved on her part? Is this an orgasm? Help me out?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Sounds like she was close...
From my experience, my wife always has some sort of explosion of arousal during her orgasms...easily detectable, from my standpoint, as I can feel her pulsate right afterwards.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't speak for all women universally cause we are all vastly different in how we reach orgasm but some things tend to be common among our species:0

A woman can have orgasms via clitoral stimulation and lots of women find clitoral stimulation the only way to orgasm. Penetration isn't necessary to have an orgasm for women.

There are all different kinds of orgasms and it sound like your girl had what I call "a roller." You know when you're in the ocean riding waves. The current is building and there's a good chance you can catch a good wave and ride it all the way to the sand. But it ends up being a roller. Still fun and still enjoyable and some women seem to only get rollers. Nothing bad about a roller. The trouble is they're so subtle. When I get rollers they are satisfying and enjoyable. But what I like best is to have a couple of rollers followed by a super awesome crashing wave that not only carries my all the way back to shore, but makes me fight to stay in one piece as I ride it out. That kind of orgasm takes a LOT of practice and my guess is that you and your girl will get there. Good communication and attentiveness, added in honesty and trust and you got it!


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I really like the wave analogy.


----------

